# Ubuntu Book



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anybody purchased this book? Is it available at book stores or only for online purchase? Is it worth buying. If it covers some advanced topics on system management using debain tools, more on apt and package management and stuff, I'd like to buy the book. I have some saved up, so if it is a good book I may consider purchasing it. 
And it seems it has some info on ubuntu community, so if the topic coverage is good, I feel it would be nice to buy it. 
Your opinions plz.


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

I dunno about the book, u can get it from @red_hat or even thru a little googling. Thats easy.
But here's a wonderful link on Ubuntu I bookmarked recently. U may like to look at it!

*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy

Its a complete guide I guess.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

mehul, i've seen that book by just flipping the pages. a student had got a copy of it from british council library. Its an excellent starter book. and covers how to do stuff using GUI whereever possible (atleast i saw several screenshots in it).

but for you i'd highly highly recommend to get * The Debian System * *debiansystem.info/
i highly look forward to buying that book. if you do buy it then i'd like to read it for a week

[edit]
karthik (#linux-india) has got a copy of it couple of weeks back from SPD for INR650 *kartik.freemind.in/blog/?p=264


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 1, 2006)

i think ubuntu unleashed would be a better choice as u can get the basic info from ubuntuguide.org , etc n other free online resources n then get the advance info from ubuntu unleashed .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 1, 2006)

red_hat said:
			
		

> *Ubuntu Official Book
> *I think u r talking about this book.It has a good reviews costs somewhere around *$23.09**.
> 
> *I have this ebook in .chm format so if u guys wants that then I will up it


dont talk here about warez?or is it warez


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 1, 2006)

i think it's warez cos i think the book isn't under GPL or any GPL-Like license


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 1, 2006)

can anyone tell me what this book is all about


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 1, 2006)

@piyush619 it is about something read and chk out ur self as u already have that book in chm format


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> mehul, i've seen that book by just flipping the pages. a student had got a copy of it from british council library. Its an excellent starter book. and covers how to do stuff using GUI whereever possible (atleast i saw several screenshots in it).
> 
> but for you i'd highly highly recommend to get * The Debian System * *debiansystem.info/
> i highly look forward to buying that book. if you do buy it then i'd like to read it for a week
> ...


Oye BCL mein yeh book aa gayi hain, I am a member there will go and check it out then.
What's the cost of 'The Debain System'? If it's less then 1K I can buy it. Sure, I can lend it to you for a few days too. Rs. 650 is the cost of which book?


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

I think i'll buy *The Debian System* myself.
Its a peice of gem to have.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont have book


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2006)

There are two versions of the Debian book but I guess only 1 is for India. So, will check it out ASAP.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 2, 2006)

Mooooo!!
the cow one is for india


----------



## praka123 (Nov 2, 2006)

i am happy with my good old(1 yr) Debian GNU/Linux Bible 3.1


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah, but Debian System has been written by madduck himself


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2006)

OK I bought 'The Debian System' by Open Source press for Rs. 550 from a bookstore at CST.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I m too a Linux enthsiast......
I hv tried Linux once(with the help of tech_your_future,Jguru,Satish,gary4gar,GNUag managed to work on it...........
)
Everytime I wanted top learn something I had to post on forum,bug the members of forum!!!

I wll b back for my winter vacations,wll again work on Linux!
Most of the Online tutorials suppose tht u have an unlimited broadband connection tht has been prop configured to work on Linux!
I hv a dial up connection(no plans to upgrd to BB with winmodem and a piii equiv p.c)

So whts the best way fr me to learn?
@tech_your_future
Wll this book "The Debian System" suite me?
I wont get this book at my place!
Can u send me this book? I wll pay the trans+cost charges...
How much wll the total amnt be if u send me the book?

I live in uttranchal,anyone can tell me the nearest place where I can get this book?

PLS guys help me out?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2006)

Well 'The Debian System' isn't exactly a book that you should start from. You should go for this book if you like Debian GNU/Linux. This book isn't just about the operating system, it's also about the history, philosophy and the people behind the debian project. So, it's something direct more towards a entusiast than a end user. It does have a lot on debian administration and such too.
So, if you really want to know about debian indepth then this book is a good place to start with.
And can't you get an external modem? That should help you get started with net in linux. Make sure it works well with linux distros.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 20, 2006)

Pls can anyone here tell me how much it costs?
So If I get an external modem...wll I b able to use commands like
"apt get "
How much time wll the downloading take?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2006)

The book costs Rs. 500-600 approx. I guess an external modem should cost about 1K not so sure though. If you can get a working net connection. You can surely use apt when you are connected to the net.
Downloading time will of course depend on file size. Speed of the connection won't really see any change with the external modem,of course, but you will be able to get things working.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 20, 2006)

If I can download softwares tht are around the size of XMMS in around half and hour............then its pretty ok!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2006)

The speed you will get is the same as what you get in windows.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2006)

someone help me who's the indian distributor/co-publisher for nostarch's "The Debian System-Concepts and Techniques"


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Prakash. You need that book for you or for your friend? That's the "No Starch Press" book click here
 It contains 608 pages. Also comes with a DVD. Written by Martin F. Krafft.
*It's available from Shroff Publishers in India*

*
Shroff Publishers & Distributors Pvt. Ltd.
C-103, TTC Industrial Area
MIDC, Pawane
Navi Mumbai 400 701
India
Tel: 91-22-2763-4290, 91-22-2768-9126 Ext. 120, 121
Fax: 91-22-2768-3337
Email : spdorders@shroffpublishers.com
 Website : www.shroffpublishers.com*


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2006)

hmm..these are not yet available here Kochi


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 22, 2006)

i just started reading this book. 
here is the list of chapter they have covered


> Let's take a look at the range of chapters included in the book and what each covers.
> 
> Chapter 1Introducing Ubuntu: Spirited introduction to the Ubuntu project, its distribution, its development processes, and some of the history that made it all possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Prakash, Just send The *Shroff Publishers* an email about the cost of the book + courier charges.
 After that get a DD from a nationalised bank for the amount (they specified).
 Send the DD with a request letter. That's all. The Shroff Publishers will send the book
 to your home address by courier!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 22, 2006)

Is Desi-Tek.com talking about "The Debian System-Concepts and Techniques"
By the content this book seems to b appropriate for me!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 22, 2006)

nah i am talking about official Ubuntu book. if u have good knowledge of Ubuntu os than my suggestion is don't buy this book . but if ur  new to linux or deian based system than only purchase this book.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2006)

@Jguru:shroff publishers are prompt in service.they guided this to Chennai Branch and they had send to me this as VPP  
Book:"The Debian System-c&t) RS 650/- though


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 22, 2006)

Pls mention the title of the book along with its author.......
And ya pls do  post the digits on the price tag!


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Prakash, They (Shroff Publishers) are very good. In fact I'm a regular buyer of JAVA
 books from them!! You can't blame them for the price. The paper costs are rising every year!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2006)

@nitish:
this book is for ppl who wants some advanced knowledge in Debian System as a whole.so for a n00b tis not recomnd.
the book is *The Debian System-Concepts and Techniques
by Martin F. Krafft*


> Despite its reputation as an operating system exclusively for professionals and hardcore computer hobbyists, Debian's open development cycle and strict quality control have helped it to gain popularity. With an installed base that’s growing annually by an estimated 25 percent, Debian clearly has its fair share of fans (not to mention the newsmaking Debian-based Linux distributions such as Knoppix, Ubuntu, and Xandros).
> 
> Unlike other popular Linux distributions, the Debian GNU/Linux operating system favors text-based configuration over graphical user interfaces (GUIs). In The Debian System, author Martin Krafft, an experienced Debian developer, introduces the concept of the Debian operating system, and explains how to use its various tools and techniques as well as the pitfalls and the thinking behind each. Debian may appear simplistic, but it is actually quite robust, scalable, and secure. After reading The Debian System, you’ll see that strict adherence to standards, highly experienced developers, a clear vision and goals, and a certain degree of academic perfection make Debian the exceptional system that it is today.


*www.nostarch.com/frameset.php?startat=debian
*debiansystem.info/
3937514074   DEBIAN SYSTEM (B/DVD) : CONCEPTS AND TECHNIQUES by KRAFFT  Rs.650/- includes VPP charges
shroff publishers,Mumbai/Chennai
@Jguru:waiting for da book:VPP Kab Aayega kisko pata   \ |


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Prakash, If they have the book with them right now. You'll get it within a week.
 Sometimes it takes 2 weeks or 1 month. It really depends on the availability & stocks.

 @Nitish, You better start with a good book in *Fedora Core 5* Linux.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 22, 2006)

This is the ubuntu book I was talking about *www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1.
@prakash I got the book for Rs. 550 after discounts from a nearby book store.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 22, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @Nitish, You better start with a good book in *Fedora Core 5* Linux.



I m interested more in ubuntu rather than Fedora!
So wht to do...................


----------



## mehulved (Nov 22, 2006)

you can buy 'The Ubuntu Book' if you'd like.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Nitish, If you are so interested in Ubuntu Linux. You can buy the *Official Ubuntu Book*
 by Benjamin Mako Hill, Jono Bacon, Corey Burger + others. Published by Prentice Hall.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 23, 2006)

best place to learn each and every thing about linux is 
*www.tldp.org/

Linux documentation project site.

they have huge documentation of Linux  and u can download those documentation at free of cost


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks fr th link Desi-Tek.com
From where wll I get the Official Ubuntu Book in Uttranchal?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello All,Yesterday i received my copy of The Debian System-Concepts and Techniques by Krafft.I got the European Edition published by Open Source Press,not the No Starch press edition


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

@prakash Yeah that's the one that is available. Me and anurag got that one too.
Nitish you will have to search the bookstores there or order online.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 28, 2006)

There you go, a Happy @Prakash with the book "The Debian System-concepts & Techniques".

@Nitish, you can order the "Ubuntu Book" from Shroff Publishers. Just send a email
 to them. They will send you the book by VPP.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 29, 2006)

Thnks........
Lets see if I can order it!


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 29, 2006)

@prakash,anurag,mehul,jguru: Enjoy the book, send me a copy if youve finished it. 

@nitish: Books are simply not enough, you learn a lot in breaking stuffs and putting it back. My suggestion is to give a gentoo/lfs install a try when u have free time. You may fail first time, second.. third, but the understanding of UNIX and linux it gives you in unmatchable, one that none of those books or other distros will give you. 

Be prepared to read a lot, Gentoo Handbook , The Linux From Scratch book should be your references should you get stuck at some point. If you are still afraid/unwilling to try what i said above, install slackware and read the slackbook, It will stand you in good stead. Start loving the command line if you want to do well with GNU.  

No Pain , No Gain.

References:
1. Gentoo Handbook: *www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml
2. LFS, BLFS , ALFS : *www.linuxfromscratch.org/
3. Slackbook : *www.slackbook.org/


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 29, 2006)

hi friends , I have linux as a subject this sem and I cudnt find  some topics in any book locally available and on the internet. Please help me with some links to books containing these topics / webpages having some of those topics. The topics are: 

Linux computational clusters
Overview of linux clusters and clusterng tools ; high performance computational clusters ;message passing interface(MPI) for parallel programming ;MPI compilation and installation ; scheduling and queue systems ,sun grid engine (SGE); cluster management tools .



A sub topic DMZ in main topic  linux security.


Light weight directory access protocol(LDAP)
overview of the unix authentication and naming services; introduction toLDAP; domain component(DC), organisational unit(OU), common names, schemas, ldif format , services, ports and commands ; server and client sides; open LDAP installation and configuration;LDAP Applications


please help me out guys.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 29, 2006)

This may help in computational clustering

*lcic.org/documentation.html

and about LDAP

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol
*www.kingsmountain.com/ldapRoadmap.shtml


----------



## mehulved (Nov 29, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> @prakash,anurag,mehul,jguru: Enjoy the book, send me a copy if youve finished it.
> 
> @nitish: Books are simply not enough, you learn a lot in breaking stuffs and putting it back. My suggestion is to give a gentoo/lfs install a try when u have free time. You may fail first time, second.. third, but the understanding of UNIX and linux it gives you in unmatchable, one that none of those books or other distros will give you.
> 
> ...


 Then add DIY Linux too - *www.diy-linux.org/


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Mooooo!!
> the cow one is for india


@techfuture:but we got Open Source Press version na?kuch garbar jaroor Hai!
about:the debian system book by Krafft


----------



## mehulved (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah I don't know why is it such but that's the same book Anurag got too, AFAIK. I don't know why is the Open Source Press edition only available. In fact from where I bought they told me that the other one hasn't even come in India.
Strange!


----------



## vinutux (Dec 3, 2006)

ther is a book called ubuntu bible but only availabe in 2007 jan stores check the bible series of willey publications


----------

